# Nebulizer for 2 year old?



## taymakcoop (Jul 17, 2004)

My 2 year old is using a nebulizer (for the first time) with albuertol and pulmicort- he has bronchitis (with major wheezing). This is my first time having to administer medications like this. He takes these medicines using a face mask-I try to make him wear it but he does not want to- I can't blame him. I try to hold it in front of him but he still screams. Does anyone have any advice how to give this medicine without a fight? And if you can help mom(me) with the emotional aspect that would be great.
Thanks for reading!
Katrina


----------



## stephck (Aug 28, 2007)

I know it stinks when they scream but if you are doing "blow-by" nebulizer treatments and he is screaming, he's inhaling plenty of the medicine. Maybe a special treat watching TV or a movie while he does the treatments?

Also, you can use an inhaler with a spacer and mask (ask MD for RX). Instead of 10-15 minutes of a neb, you just have 1 minute of getting him to breath the inhaler. Again, if he screams, her gets lots of the medicine....

I had to do option #2 with my then 5 month old when she had bronchiolitis every 4 hours around the clock. She SCREAMED bloody murder, but it helped with the wheezing.

Keep reminding yourself and explaining to him--you are taking care of him and helping him get healthy!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I just finished wrestling with my 3 year old to finish her neb, she HATES it. I second the inhaler with a spacer, this is actually DD2's 3rd winter of using inhalers, it is SOO much easier then dealing with the nebulizer but with this last round of pneumonia, we got a different doc and ended up with nebs again. Blech.

I try to give her many choices as I can. "in the bed or on the couch. Read a book or watch TV. And if DH is home then she get to choose who does it.


----------



## taymakcoop (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for your input-- I am giving him lots of choices-- I will throw in a story. And I don't panic when he screams bloody murder-- I figured he was getting more of the medicine in quickier.
I am really trying to figure out where I went wrong. Is it because I am an extremely late vaccinator? He didn't nurse as long as his other siblings-- his choice not mine







He has been sick every 2 weeks with something different each time. He has 3 older siblings and I know they are bringing home lots of germs--I just wish I knew what to do to make him sturdier so he isn't sick all the time. I just want my boy to be healthy.


----------



## anj_rn (Oct 1, 2009)

We sang a little song about the neb treatments (it started when DS got a new mask that had a fish face on it). We also made a dragon on a plain mask and he held up a mirror and pretended he was breathing fire (since the neb looks like smoke). I would also let him watch TV. At first he screamed a lot, then he got better about it. I would also let him turn it on at the beginning of the treatment and turn the neb off at the end.

Now we do the inhalers with the spacers. Only 7 breaths for each puff, so much faster. Plus DS loves that he can hold it himself.


----------



## Freud (Jan 21, 2008)

I remember when my brother was small, probably around 2 or 3, and he had to use the nebulizer. He didn't really mind it, as far as I remember, but, my parents still made it "fun" for him. He used to dress up in a firefighter costume and pretend that the nebulizer mask was his oxygen mask, like firefighters wear. He would sit at the kitchen table all dressed up, hat and all. Then, when he was done, he'd go rescue a doll or something.


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *taymakcoop* 
I am really trying to figure out where I went wrong. Is it because I am an extremely late vaccinator? He didn't nurse as long as his other siblings-- his choice not mine







He has been sick every 2 weeks with something different each time. He has 3 older siblings and I know they are bringing home lots of germs--I just wish I knew what to do to make him sturdier so he isn't sick all the time. I just want my boy to be healthy.

Hey, you won't find anyone here bashing you for being a "late vaccinator". There is nothing you have done wrong to make him get sick. Does he get any supplaments? Is he home all day or does he go to day care?

My DD was SO awfully sick her 2nd winter (13-16 months old?). She was/ is in day care and it was just awful for like 3 months that year. The last 2 winters she has been so much better. I have heard it said too many times to not believe it "it is either now or when they are in kindergarten". He is building his immune system. Maybe he could use a little assistance. Check out some immune support supplements. Also, watch out for the pulmocort crazies! My DD went INSANE on that crap.

As for how to get him to take it, well we did a few while she slept. Take the mask off and stick it under her nose as she slept. It cut down on the behavior issues too. We went with the inhaler for the next year on (colds still go right to her chest, though they are much less frequent now)


----------



## lmk1 (Sep 21, 2007)

My ds hated it ... but after a while he got used to it. We'd sit on the bed or couch, with him between our legs, with his back to us. We'd watch his favorite TV program (Thomas the train) and we'd let him turn the neb on and off. We use the pipe (and just found out that that's not correct...that it's really the mouthpiece, but it's still worked well enough) He also gets thirsty while doing the neb, so we'd have water right there. Otherwise, just announce, "we have to do treatment in one minute" and then go and get him, no matter what. After a while kids will get used to the idea that it's inevitable, and that it's not that bad. Ds is around your son's age too.

I've been beating myself up too for why ds started wheezing at 2...and we're not looking into mold as a possibility. It's very frustrating, but sometimes, there are no answers. I have since talked to lots of people who either used a neb or had wheezing as kids and they've all grown out of it...so I have high hopes that mine will too.
Good luck!


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't have any advice on nebulizer vs. spacers (though my mother, a paediatric nurse advocates for the inhaler with spacer for kids rather than the nebulizer if that helps).

Have any of you ever tried this cough syrup? Not sure where you can buy it in the stores in the USA but we have it here in Canada in most of our drug stores. It is AMAZING. This stuff has saved me from my inhaler many many times over the last three years. Prior to that I had pneumonia as many as three times in a winter. I just used it on my little guy (8 months) and between that and several hot showers in a 48hr period he is almost better. I was seriously considering taking him to the ER on Saturday night, did the NinJiom and hot showers on Sunday and by this morning the wheezing had let up and he's WAY more chipper and healthy looking again as well. Pretty much everyone in my family swears by it. Worth a shot!


----------

